# how to wash off revlon colorstay foundation



## baton (Jun 12, 2010)

anyone who has tried revlon colorstay foundation can know what a pain in the a$$ it can be to try to get rid of that stuff off your face without using harsh cleansers.  

i have found that i use a foundation brush with any liquid facial cleanser (equate walmart brand) nothing fancy and i wet my face and put some cleanser on a clean foundation brush, and use it to lather up and it really does work to get rid of colorstay.  i use to have to use a toner to get rid of the traces of colorstay but since i have used this technique, it works everytime and no more breakouts with leftover colorstay residue.


----------



## BabyGirlB (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for the tip! that stuff is so hard to get off so I don't bother using the bottle I bought. maybe now I'll give it another try


----------



## baton (Jun 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BabyGirlB* 

 
_Thanks for the tip! that stuff is so hard to get off so I don't bother using the bottle I bought. maybe now I'll give it another try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
what i love about washing my face with a foundation brush is that it really get into the corners of my nose and it's really gentle too.  i just use the $3 cheap brush from walmart as well called "sparesource" and it's really gentle....so you don't have to use an expensive MAC foundation brush or anything.  i am surprised how the walmart brands (facial cleanser and brushes) work really well to get rid of colorstay.  i use to think nothing could get rid of colorstay except for oil...but my face is extremely oily so i can't add more oil to it.  i use to have to wash my face 2 times before using a brush.  good luck trying this technique!!  i hoep that it works for you too.


----------



## Meisje (Jun 13, 2010)

I actually use waterproof eye makeup remover on my face to get it off --- after I'm done taking off my eye makeup, I use the other side (that's damp with the remover) and swipe it over my face. Then I wet my face, wash it very, very thoroughly with Neutrogena cream cleanser, keeping it on my face at least a minute, making circles, and making sure to rinse really well, then tone and moisturize.


----------



## ruthless (Jun 15, 2010)

The oil cleansing method is awesome for removing all make up types-I use Shu Umera cleansing oil I love it!


----------



## kimmae17 (Jun 16, 2010)

I second shu uemura cleansing oil!


----------



## baton (Jun 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmae17* 

 
_I second shu uemura cleansing oil!_

 
i wish that i could use cleansing oil on my face as i have heard awesome reviews but unfortunately my face is extremely greasy that any amount of oil based products cause my face to break out even more


----------



## rosegasm (Jun 17, 2010)

i like clarins gentle foaming cleanser. i use the normal/combo skin version.

also shiseidos pureness cleanser is the one thing that removes EVERYTHING on my face. but is a tad drying, so not so recommended if you have dry skin. =\

go to sephora and get sample happy.


----------



## Almost black. (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_The oil cleansing method is awesome for removing all make up types-I use Shu Umera cleansing oil I love it!_

 
I adore oil cleansers! No more irritations on my face after I started to wash my face and to remove my makeup with it. I use L'Occitane Almond Apple Oil and love it!


----------



## Dreamingeagle24 (Jul 1, 2010)

I use DHC deep cleansing oil, rinse, then follow with DHC Pure soap and i never have a problem with traces of makeup left on my face.


----------



## Lebellabeauty (Jul 5, 2010)

I used this foundation but I actually don't have a problem getting it off my face. I just use kirkland facial wipes and they take the foundation wipe off. I love those wipes, probably the best I have used.


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 8, 2010)

I use a benzoyl peroxide wash with a skin brush or a wash cloth. It get's every trace of it off for me. With colorstay I think it's best to always use something to scrub it off besides just ur hands because it truely does stay on ur skin all day.


----------



## ninaxmac (Jul 10, 2010)

MAC Cleanse Off Oil followed by my clarisonic gets this foundation all the way off of my face.


----------



## Kragey (Jul 12, 2010)

Have you tried olive oil? I personally have yet to use CS on myself, but I'd be surprised if EVOO couldn't get it off!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 12, 2010)

I do. I use olive oil and it does an extremely good job removing all my makeup including pesky waterproof mascaras. Colorstay is defenseless against it!


----------



## Kragey (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_I do. I use olive oil and it does an extremely good job removing all my makeup including pesky waterproof mascaras. Colorstay is defenseless against it!_

 

EVOO is insane; it even gets Mehron aquacolor stains off of my skin. Go EVOO!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_I do. I use olive oil and it does an extremely good job removing all my makeup including pesky waterproof mascaras. Colorstay is defenseless against it!_

 
I second the Olive Oil method. IT gets EVERYTHING off: Pro longwear, cakey foundations, aqua colors... gosh you name it.

It's cheaper than most cleansers and when I buy a bottle I buy a plastic empty one to portion out some so I'm not using out of the same bottle I cook with.


----------



## Kragey (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_I second the Olive Oil method. IT gets EVERYTHING off: Pro longwear, cakey foundations, aqua colors... gosh you name it.

It's cheaper than most cleansers and when I buy a bottle I buy a plastic empty one to portion out some so I'm not using out of the same bottle I cook with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Not to mention it's also great for your hair, or mixed with sugar as an exfoliant.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_Not to mention it's also great for your hair, or *mixed with sugar as an exfoliant*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
... I can't believe I haven't tried that before. Thanks for the tip!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I've used Honey and sugar as a lip exfoliator, but I never thought to use OO..


----------



## Kragey (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_... I can't believe I haven't tried that before. Thanks for the tip!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I've used Honey and sugar as a lip exfoliator, but I never thought to use OO.._

 

It is the boooomb! I only use it in winter because it's too moisturizing otherwise, but about once a month, I mix sugar, EVOO, and vanilla extract, rub it all over my body in the shower, let it sit for a few minutes, then wash off with slightly-soapy water so I'm not crazy-greasy. No need for lotion afterwards.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 14, 2010)

Good heavens, that's brilliant. TOTALLY stealing that.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 14, 2010)

I agree. That recipe is in my arsenal now!


----------



## Kragey (Jul 15, 2010)

Just be careful, it can make your shower HELLA slippery.

EVOO: food of the glowy-skinned, shiny-haired gods.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 16, 2010)

LOL! I like that.


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 20, 2010)

I massage my face with a bit of Albolene, wipe it off with a damp tissue or cloth, and give my face a final wash with a cream cleanser (although Albolene's tub says you don't have to - it just feels like having a film of Vaseline on your face if I don't wash it). The Albolene lifts the foundation right off, it's pretty awesome.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Aug 9, 2010)

It's MAC cleanse off oil for me! I never trust anything unless it's an oil based cleanser that will emulsify and rinse off completely clean with no residue to remove makeup. No foaming, cream or any other type of cleanser will take off anything that's long wear in my honest opinion, at least for me.


----------



## elb154 (Aug 27, 2010)

This is the reason I returned this foundation. I hate it. I put some on the back of my hand...scrubbed it 3 times with 2 different soap/cleansers so my hand was bright red and the stuff was still on my hand!


----------



## westindiesangel (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm glad my face is so oily...Colorstay just comes right off with any cleanser for me, ha. And still partially comes off during the day, might I add...


----------



## Lege92 (Feb 23, 2012)

You should try using the revlon skincare products. All revlon foundations are linked to the skincare which will help, especially with colorstay. Normal products just remove the colour which is the top layer of your skin but it does not deep cleanse.


----------



## Candlecove (Feb 28, 2012)

...


----------



## MrsBombshell (Mar 2, 2012)

I love Revlon Colorstay (one of my all time favorite Foundations ~ and I try them all!), and I have to agree with the recommendations for Olive Oil. If I don't use Olive Oil, I'll just use a cream based cleanser with my Clarisonic and that seems to remove the Colorstay quite well.


----------

